# After Spay Care



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Heidi is doing well so far after her spaying yesterday. She spent the night in the crate comfy, cozy.

This morning I was hoping she would be ready to eat (she didn't want anything yesterday, expected). I offered her kibble, No. I offered her a bit of canned, No. Both Eagle Pack Holistic, btw. OK, so she is still not ready to eat anything...but I didn't want to stuff her pain pill down her throat since she is still not back to her normal self. So, I offered a tiny bit of sliced cheese...she did eat that. So, I gave her pill in the cheese; and she wanted the rest of it, so I gave that to her. I felt like she needed more, so I offerred her a bit of frozen chicken thigh. She took a bit of that as well (probably about 1/4 cup). So, she has something in her stomach.

I think around lunchtime, I'll bake some of that chicken thigh and see if she will eat that. Thoughts?

Her incision looks ok...its a bit pink, but I'm sure that's to be expected on Day 2. She started licking it a bit, so I put the Eliz-collar on. She didn't like that one bit, but soon settled down and tolerated it. I took it off after a bit.

Yesterday, I took her out for "business" every two hours until it was time for me to go to bed. Then at 5am, took her back out. She was happy to stretch her legs and have a little luvin. She and Buddy laid together and snuggled for a bit. It was so sweet. 









She's now resting back in her crate.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Glad everything went great. Slow and easy is the way I found best to take it.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Some dogs just get upset tummies from the anesthesia. For a day or so I worry more about liquids than I do food, I make sure my dogs get plenty of fluid. I make a both and add some of that to a small bowl of water, warning if you dog drinks a lot of this member that more fluid in means more fluid out, more potty breaks, even a middle of the night break (words of experience).

If on day 3 their are still not interested in their normal food, then I go to the time trusted bland diet of overcooked white rice and either chicken or hamburger boiled, drained and rinsed it it was really fatty. That has never failed to get a dog back on their normal eating routine for me.

Val


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

A broth sounds like a good idea. I hope I didn't upset her stomach by offering the frozen chicken thigh. Likely she wouldn't have taken it, I hope. I'll bring her out in an hour or so to see how she is feeling and offer brothy water.

She looks like she feels ok...which is good. Her gums have a good color too.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

After just a bit of coaxing...she took the broth/water mix. Yay! I feel better; lets hope she does do. I'll offer this again in an hour when I bring her out again. 

I'm also freezing some of the mix into ice cubes. We'll see how she likes those later.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Don't worry unless she is not peeing or pooing. I'd give it a full day or so for her to accept food. Broth is a great idea, as is oatmeal or baby food - but you don't want her to think she can eat like that all the time. Slowly start reintroducing her food. If she skips a meal or two or three....she'll eventually want to eat. Just don't let her gulp anything that may cause her to vomit and keep that collar on - if she already tried to lick, she's going to want to even more! I put a 1/2% sensitive skin hydrocortisone cream around Gracie's incision. That seemed to take care of the itch factor.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Jen. We have Cortizone 10. Its a 1% hydrocortisone anti-itch creme with aloe. Think that would be ok?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh sure. I just went for the lowest, sensitive skin formula not wanting ot put anything too strong on her but I'm sure it's fine.


----------

